# Networking >  access Internet from cell phone

## JobHelper

This question asked by Sumit Kumar

can we access Internet from cell by connecting any pc ? is it possible or still to be invent?

----------


## akram101

> This question asked by Sumit Kumar
> 
> can we access Internet from cell by connecting any pc ? is it possible or still to be invent?


yes why not . it is possible ,  but you have GPRS enable cell phone .

next you have blutooth or ird or cable connectivity to communicate with pc


ok

----------

